
36 Analytics Predictions for 2017 - danielmcgaw
http://effinamazing.com/blog/analytics-predictions-of-2017/?utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=content-marketing&utm_source=hacker-news
======
danielmcgaw
Over the past few months our team has been working to collect analytics
predictions. We are pumped to announce we have collected 36 predictions to
help you get your analytics in check for 2017!

